# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  به توان متغیر رساندن در C++‎

## malile

چه طور میتونم عدد 10 رو به توان متغیر b برسونم؟

----------


## smemamian

خب کاری نداره که *!* فقط اندکی آشنایی با هر زبان برنامه نویسی..
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main()
{
    int b ,result = 1 ;
    cout << "enter number : \n" ;
    cin >> b ;
    for (int i=0 ; i < b ;i++ )
        result *= 10;
    cout << "Result :" << result << endl;
    return 0;
}

----------


## Ananas

با استفاده از تابع pow در فایل math.h و یا با استفاده ی مستقیم از ln و exp مثال :

long double PowerL(const long double Base_Val, const long double Power_Val)
{
    return expl(logl(Base_Val) * Power_Val);
};

برای به توان رساندن 10 هم می تونید ln عدد 10 رو که میشه 2.3025850929940456840179914546844 در ln توان ضرب کنید مثال :

long double Power10(const long double Power_Val)
{
    return expl(2.3025850929940456840179914546844L * Power_Val);
};

----------

